# need advise on selling an army.



## James littler (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi folks, I have recently decided to sell my backlog of unpainted minis as well as some of my painted armies. mainly as i have sets of minis in the 140th place of priority to paint. which means im never going to paint them all. So i thought, sell them and buy the stuff i do want to paint, like a new ork army.

The only thing is, even though i have been a commission painter for some time now, I have never actually sold an army, and would like some advice on the best ways to get my moneys worth. initially i was thinking ebay but im open to other methods. Also i was wondering what the worth of my miniatures are and what i should expect for them. 


First thing is pricing, how do i go about pricing in this market, from what I have seen painted minis tend to sell for less than there actual worth, being the cost of the minis plus cost of the paintwork.
I was planning to work on a system of half the value of the miniatures plus half the value of the paint work. this i think is a reasonably expectation, but what do you think?
for example, 10 ork boyz is £18 retail, and in my professional opinion have a paint job worth around £4 a model. 
so on this system it would be £19 for 10 of my painted ork boyz, £9 for the miniatures £10 for the paintwork. but what would you say, is this a fair estimate or am i over pricing or undercutting myself?


The second issue is how do i market an army for sale, do i sell it as one big lot or brake it down into lots of smaller lots? whats the best way to advertise my sale/auction? and is eBay really the best format for selling my minis? i would like to hear about your opinions, experiences and thoughts on these matters. 


Here is the list of the army for reference to this post and as a working example of how you would market it? everything is painted to a nice standard except where stated otherwise. more photos can be found here http://s1304.photobucket.com/user/James-littler/library/40k orks?sort=4&page=1

1:warboss in mega armour,









2:warboss,Lot 2









3:Big mek X2, one with kustom force field, has minor chipping to paintwork









4: ard boyz x 10 + nob, powerklaw









5: slugga boyz lot 1, boyz x 31 + nob, powerklaw









6: nobs lot 1, nobs x 5 +painboy, big choppas, painboy has chipping on the syringe.









7: nobs lot 2, nobs x 8, assorted weapons, partly/ unpainted missing one arm









8: slugga boyz lot 2, boyz x 27, one armed with big shoota, basic paint work









9: burna boyz x 7, + mek









10: bikers x 10, + nob, powerklaw, all bases are provided but not all painted









11: deffkoptas lot 1, deffkoptas x 3, rokkits









12: deffkoptas lot 2, deffkoptas x 5, rokkits, one missing rotar blades, one missing arms, basic paintwork









13: shoota boyz x 17, +nob, big choppa, 2x rokkit, mixed painting standards.









14: custom battlewagon, deff rolla, big shootas, rokkit









15: custom mekjunka, assorted guns.









16:custom trukk, sits a little to one side









17: looted wagon x 2, boom guns, basic paint work









18: super heavy, kustom battlefortress, assorted guns










Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

If you're going to sell them on ebay, sell everything separately. you'll make more money. 
Don't overcharge for postage.
Don't advertise them as 'pro-painted'. They might be the worlds best painted mini's (I can't see the pics - workblocked) but that phrase now has negative connotations due to people over using the term. Pro painted now pretty much just seems to mean 'model has paint on it'

List them on ebay for the price you'd like to recieve for the models - whether you think it's expensive or not. It is free to re-list so if something doesn't sell, you can always re-list it and lower the price.


----------



## dbone2005 (Mar 11, 2014)

as for pricing them most ppl i know dont really care about the paint job as they tend to strip them down to paint them themselves but i use the gw website and offer like 30% off of retail as for selling gret is right also use the or best offer feature so ppl can send you offers as far as picking up some orks if your interested i have an entire ork army for sale 99% painted not the best paintjob in the world but i like it it retails for about 700-750 and id like to get 500 out of it + price for shipping if you are interested you can find pics here 
http://s827.photobucket.com/user/dbone2005/library/warhammer 40k army?sort=3&page=1
srry i know the pics arent that good but its the best i could do and i have them listed here 
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/579625.page
just let me know something and we can work out a deal ^_^


----------

